# Costco Arcan Trolley Jack



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I like quite a few got one of the Arcan 3 Ton jack (XL30R) from Costco which is a great piece of kit fitting under very low cars, great quality and good price (between £70-£80).

Last week I took a friend to pick one up from the Birmingham Branch and none was on the shelf so did think that was strange because they normally always have them, anyway we left it. I rang up a few days later only to be told once they have all gone they are being replaced with a new Arcan jack and not the 3 ton one but a 1.8 ton model.

I went in today only to find the new jack in place and this is the new one, So lower lifting weight, not as low and quite a bit more of a cost.



















So if you was thinking of getting the 3 ton (XL30R) your branch might still have some left before they change, Lucky I got one from a different branch.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I actually prefer these TBH and have been waiting on them coming back for a long while 

The 3 tonne ones are good, but far too heavy for me to humph in and out the shed, these suit my needs a lot better :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's a great jack, I got one [all silver] when iirc they were c. £80 all in. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's a great jack, I got one [all silver] when iirc they were c. £80 all in. :thumb:


Agree the Arcan are good,

But the 3 ton suited me perfect. The price for the 1.8 one I did think was abit much.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> I actually prefer these TBH and have been waiting on them coming back for a long while
> 
> The 3 tonne ones are good, but far too heavy for me to humph in and out the shed, these suit my needs a lot better :thumb:


Least you know they will be back matey:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was in Costco the other week and noticed the stocks of the 3 tonne ones were dwindling. I hoped they were reinstating these.

Mick I can acquire one for you if you need?

These are pricy though eh?


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone seen those in/around kent at all? The 3t £80 ones I mean...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lidl are selling the two tonne Hydraulic Trolley Jack at £19.99


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

howie parks said:


> Anyone seen those in/around kent at all? The 3t £80 ones I mean...


If you ring your local Costco and you are checking stock for the 3 tonne Arcan XL30R jack quote them the product code which is 300930


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn! I knew I should of picked up 2 of these last time I was in the Birmingham branch.


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Always had my eye on the 3 tonne one every time I visited Costco. Think I will bite the bullet & get one now before they disappear. They had loads in my local (Croydon - Surrey) last time I checked.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Damn! I knew I should of picked up 2 of these last time I was in the Birmingham branch.


Coventry branch had 20 left in stock the other day:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I was in Costco the other week and noticed the stocks of the 3 tonne ones were dwindling. I hoped they were reinstating these.
> 
> Mick I can acquire one for you if you need?
> 
> These are pricy though eh?


cheers anyway buddy but ill probably be up there over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I want an aluminum jack.... So pretty! So expensive.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

They had loads in Watford today. I wanted one of these before they stopped selling them so got a Liftmaster one instead as it looked the same as the Arcan one bar the front wheels. Looking at them today, they're alot bigger, the pad is bigger, looks like it lifts higher and quicker aswell. If I didn't have the Liftmaster one I would've got it. Looks like a quality jack :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

For anybody in Edinburgh or Newcastle without a Costo card I am more than happy to help you acquire one. :thumb:



Spoony said:


> I was in Costco the other week and noticed the stocks of the 3 tonne ones were dwindling. I hoped they were reinstating these.
> 
> Mick I can acquire one for you if you need?
> 
> These are pricy though eh?


If Mick can't help you I sure can mate. :thumb:


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

just for your information guys costco rotate between the 3tons and the 1.8's. Ive been buying jacks for years from them for my other business :thumb: So if they dont them now they will be back in a month or two.


----------



## Madafwo (Jun 24, 2012)

Popped to the Croydon branch yesterday and they had a fair few of both the jacks, along with the axle stands.


----------

